# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour du lịch Nha Trang Đà Lạt 5 ngày khởi hành từ Cần Thơ

## travelvietnam

*Giá:   3.985.000 - 4.299.000 
Thời gian đi:   5 ngày 4 đêm. 
Phương tiện:   Xe 
Ngày khởi hành:   22/2 Điện thoại hỗ trợ:   Ms. Trân - 0976.82.05.05; Ms. Quyên - 0939.599.772*
*
Là thành viên thứ 29 của những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới, Vịnh Nha Trang luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với khách du lich khắp nơi. FIDITOUR sẽ đưa* *khách du lich** đến với Nha Trang, khám phá Vinpearl Land, Vịnh Nha Phu cùng những danh lam thắng cảnh của xứ sở trầm hương này …để rồi sau đó, khi đặt chân đến với Đà Lạt- thành phố cao nguyên ở độ cao 1.500m so với mực nước biển, chắc hẳn* *khách du lich** sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi cảnh sắc thiên nhiên riêng có ở nơi này với muôn hoa đua khoe sắc- rừng thông reo vi vu - thác nước hát rì rào …Tất cả những thanh âm ấy tạo nên một bản giao hưởng thiên nhiên tuyệt vời như đón chào bước chân* *khách du lich** !*
*
Ngày 01: Cần Thơ - du lich Phan Thiet - Du lich Nha trang*


Du lich Phan Thiet - Tour du lich Phan Thiet. Anh: cong ty du lich tai Viet Nam


Sáng 03h00: Xe và HDV Fiditour chi nhánh Cần Thơ đón khách du lich tại điểm hẹn. Khởi hành đi du lich Nha Trang. Ăn sáng tại Trung Lương. Tiếp tục hành trình, đoàn ăn trưa tại Dầu Giây.

Chiều: Đến du lich Nha Trang theo cung đường mới ven biển Cam Ranh chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp cảnh biển về chiều, đoàn ăn cơm, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

Tối: Tự do tham quan thành phố du lich Nha Trang về đêm.

* Ngày 02: Du lich Nha Trang biển gọi*


Du lich Da Lat - Tour du lich Da Lat. Ảnh: cong ty du lich tai Viet Nam


Sáng: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa đoàn tham quan.
• Hòn Đá Chồng – nơi gắng liền với giai thoại huyền bí của vùng đất Nha Trang.
• Tham quan Tháp Bà Pônagar – một kiến trúc đặc trưng của người Chăm.
• Viếng chùa Long Sơn - trung tâm Phật giáo của tỉnh Khánh Hòa.
Dùng cơm trưa. Về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Xe đưa khách du lich xuống cảng Phú Quý di chuyển bằng hệ thống cáp treo dài 3.320m vượt biển để đến Tham quan khu du lịch Vinpearland với hơn 20 trò chơi như: tàu lượn, đu quay, phim 4D, Khám phá Thủy Cung, xem chương trình nhạc nước… (chi phí tự túc).
Ăn tối tự do.

* Ngày 03: Du lich Nha Trang - Du lich Da Lat*

Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm. Xe đưa khách du lich đến cảng Cầu Đá, đoàn lên tàu ra khơi tham quan:
• Vịnh Nha Trang được bình chọn là 1 trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới hiện nay.
• Đến Hòn Mun khách du lich tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Ca nô lước sóng, dù bay…Tàu đưa đoàn trở về đất liền dùng cơm trưa. Trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành đi Đà Lạt theo cung đường mới đèo Hòn Giao.
Chiều: Đến du lich Da Lat đoàn dùng cơm, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
Tối: Tự do vui chơi tham quan chợ đêm Đà Lạt.

* Ngày 04u lich Da Lat ngàn hoa*

Sáng: Đoàn ăn sáng. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn tham quan du lich Da Lat với các địa danh như:
• Vườn hoa Đà Lạt – nơi trưng bày và nghiên cứu các loại hoa quý của thành phố.
• Khu du lịch Đồi Mộng Mơ - với các điểm như: Cây tài lộc và tình yêu, Vạn lý trường thành, ngôi nhà cổ, vườn hoa trung tâm, vườn hoa Hàn Mạc Tử…
• Tiếp tục tham quan khu XQ Sử Quán – tìm hiểu nghệ thuật tranh thêu qua những bàn tay khéo léo của các nghệ nhân trẻ.
Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan và thưởng thức đặc sản Đà Lạt như: mứt dâu, mứt khoai, mứt kiwi… miễn phí. khách du lich có thể mua về làm quà cho bạn bè và người thân.
Đoàn trở lại trung tâm thành phố dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Xe đưa đoàn tham quan:
• Viếng thuyền Viện Trúc Lâm, Hồ Tuyền Lâm – khách du lich có thể di chuyển bằng hệ thống cáp treo từ đồi Robin.
• Tham quan Dinh Bảo Đại.
Đoàn tự do mua các loại rau, củ, quả… tại chợ Đà Lạt.
Xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Tối: Xe đưa đoàn vào huyện Lạc Dương nơi có nhiều đồng bào dân tộc sinh sống. Đến đây đoàn cùng hòa mình vào không khí náo nhiệt trong đêm lửa trại ấm áp, nghe già làng kể chuyện, cùng ca hát, nhảy múa, cùng nhau thưởng thức rượu cần, ăn thịt rừng… (chi phí tự túc)
Xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

* Ngày 05: Du lich Da Lat – Cần Tho*


Du lich Da Lat - Tour du lich Da Lat. Ảnh: cong ty du lich tai Viet Nam


Sáng: Trả phòng. Dùng điểm tâm, khởi hành về Cần Thơ trên đường về đoàn dừng chân tham quan:
• Thác Đatanla bằng hệ thống máng trượt (chi phí tự túc).
Đoàn tiếp tục cuộc hành trình về thị xã Bảo Lộc ghé siêu thị trà, cà phê Tâm Châu. Dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tiếp tục hành trình về Cần Thơ. Dùng cơm chiều tại Trung Lương. Về đến Cần Thơ, HDV FIDITOUR chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


du lịch, khu du lich, du lich Viet Nam, Viet Nam du lich, du lich Viet, tour du lich, du lich Nha Trang, du lich Phu Quoc, du lich Con Dao, du lich Phan Thiet, du lich Da Lat, du lich Da nang, du lich Ha Long, du lich TPHCM, du lich Ha Noi , du lich Tay Nguyen, du lich Quy Nhon, du lich Phu Yen, du lich Buon Me Thuot, du lich Vung Tau, du lich DBSCL, du lich SaPa, cong ty du lich, cong ty du lich tai tphcm, cong ty du lich tai Viet Nam, cong ty du lich tai Can Tho, cong ty du lich tai Ha Noi, cong ty du lich tai Da Nang, du lich Ninh Binh , du lich Vinh , du lich Tay Ninh , du lich Long Hai , du lich An Giang, du lich mien nam, du lich mien trung, du lich mien bac

Du lich nuoc ngoai: du lich Singapore, du lich Thai Lan, du lich Han Quoc, du lich Campuchia, du lich Lao, du lich Malaysia, du lich Trung Quoc, du lich Nhat Ban, du lich Indonesia, du lich Hong Kong, du lich Uc, du lich My, du lich New Zealand, du lich An Do, du lich Ai Cap, du lich Phap, du lich Duc, du lich Nga, du lich Dai Loan, du lich brunei , du lich myanmar , du lich philippines , du lich Na Uy , du lich Ha Lan, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, du lich chau my, du lich chau phi, du lich chau uc, du lich bi, du lich israel, du lich anh, du lich tuy dien, du lich tho nhi ky, du lich maroc, du lich nam phi, du lich macau, du lich dubai, du lich tay tang,

Dat phong khach san : khach san, khách sạn, khach san tai nha trang, khach san tai phu quoc, khach san tai con dao, khach san tai phan thiet, khach san tai da lat, khach san tai ha long, khu du lich, dat phong khach san, mua sam, mua sắm, phong khach , khach san tai Da Nang , khach san tai Vung Tau

----------


## asia_nt01

TOUR NHA TRANG: TOUR NHA TRANG - DỐC LẾT

Mã tour: NTDL3D
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - DỐC LẾT (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng Xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại ga/ sân bay Nha Trang, đưa quý khách dùng điểm sáng tại Nhà hàng. Xe và HDV sẽ đưa quý khách đến kdl Dốc Lết. nơi có những cồn cát trắng tinh chạy dài, cao hàng chục mét phía trên hàng dương, ngăn cách đất liền với biển. tại đây, Quý khách tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, dù lượn, trượt nước, ván buồm...hay thưởng thức hải sản tươi: tôm, ghẹ, cua biển, ốc nhảy, tôm tích biển, ốc gai, sò lông biển, sò dương.. (chi phí tự túc).
Trưa: quý khách về lại thành phố, dùng bữa trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi. Sau bữa tối, quý khách tự do khám phá phố biển Nha Trang. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang    

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành đi thăm quan chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
14h Đưa quý khách tham quan Công viên vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl Land. Công viên tọa lạc trên Hòn Tre xinh đẹp giữa biển khơi với bãi biển trong xanh quanh năm tươi tắn.
Tham quan khu phố mua sắm tại Vinpearlland, Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng và làm chủ những sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ tinh xảo, đồ trang sức có thiết kế độc đáo, các mặt hàng thời trang… Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi hiện đại nhất Việt Nam được nhập từ Châu Âu và Bắc Mỹ. Các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như đu quay (quay tròn trong không gian ở cả ba chiều: mạo hiểm nhưng vô cùng hưng phấn), đu quay dây văng (xoay tròn và thay đổi độ cao trong suốt vòng quay)…Và còn rất nhiều trò chơi khác như xe điện đụng, cưỡi bò tót, đu quay thú nhún…Phòng chiếu phim 4D sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những rung cảm thực sự như chính bạn đang là nhân vật trong bộ phim vậy. Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại Vinpearland, xem chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng, hiện đại. 20h30 Đưa quý khách về đất liền bằng phương tiện cáp treo. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nha trang.    

Ngày 03:NHA TRANG - TẮM BÙN ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi, dạo phố biển Nha Trang.
Trưa: trả phòng, ăn trưa, xe đưa quý khách đến trung tâm suối khoáng nóng tháp bà, với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng. Quý khách ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản Nha Trang
17h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay hẹn gặp lại.    
Chú ý    Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình

Bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (3 bữa phụ và 6 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa, 1bữa ăn tại Vinpearland)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé cáp treo + tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG
Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu/ máy bay khứ hồi
Thông tin hướng dẫn:  
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.

----------


## asia_nt01

TOUR NHA TRANG: NHA TRANG - MIỀN CÁT TRẮNG

Mã tour: NTYBVI3D
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng Xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại ga/ sân bay Nha Trang, đưa quý khách dùng điểm sáng tại Nhà hàng. Quý khách gửi hành lý tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi thăm quan chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
14h Đưa quý khách tham quan Công viên vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl Land. Công viên tọa lạc trên Hòn Tre xinh đẹp giữa biển khơi với bãi biển trong xanh quanh năm tươi tắn.
Tham quan khu phố mua sắm tại Vinpearlland, Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng và làm chủ những sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ tinh xảo, đồ trang sức có thiết kế độc đáo, các mặt hàng thời trang… Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi hiện đại nhất Việt Nam được nhập từ Châu Âu và Bắc Mỹ. Các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như đu quay (quay tròn trong không gian ở cả ba chiều: mạo hiểm nhưng vô cùng hưng phấn), đu quay dây văng (xoay tròn và thay đổi độ cao trong suốt vòng quay)…Và còn rất nhiều trò chơi khác như xe điện đụng, cưỡi bò tót, đu quay thú nhún…Phòng chiếu phim 4D sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những rung cảm thực sự như chính bạn đang là nhân vật trong bộ phim vậy. Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại Vinpearland, xem chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng, hiện đại. 20h30 Đưa quý khách về đất liền bằng phương tiện cáp treo. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nha trang.    

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - NÉT ĐẸP CỦA BIỂN ĐẢO (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu ra Hòn Mun, Hòn Một nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển Đông Nam Á. Tại đây có nhiều dịch vụ biển và khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính và dịch vụ lặn biển… Quý khách tự do tắm biển, và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Quý khách tự do thưởng thức hải sản tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển . 
Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn, 18h Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang    

Ngày 03:YANG BAY - KHÁM PHÁ TIỀM ẨN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h30: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan KDL Yang Bay 
9h30: xe đến Yang Bay. Quý khách chuyển sang di chuyển bằng xe điện bắt đầu tham quan công viên Du Lịch Yang Bay. Tới điểm tập kết tại thác-Yang Bay, HDV sẽ đưa quý khách tham quan thác Yang Bay và thác Yang Khang. Tại đây quý khách thưởng thức “Tiếng đá Yang bay”, một loại đàn đá độc đáo của người dân tộc Răglay. Sau đó quý khách tắm suối và nghỉ ngơi tại bờ suối.
12h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hang Yang Bay.
13h15: Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn đàn đá và các nhạc cụ dân tộc. Sau đó quý khách đi xe điện tham quan vườn lan, khu nuôi bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và khu trò chơi dân gian. Quý khách sẽ bất ngờ với những khả năng của những chú heo khi chúng biểu diễn những màn đua ngoạn mục tại trường đua heo Yang Bay. Tiếp tục tham gia trò chơi bắn nỏ và ném lao để săn những phần thưởng ngộ nghĩnh (tự túc mua vé).
15h00: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
16h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.    
Chú ý    Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình    

Bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (3 bữa phụ và 6 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa, 1bữa ăn tại Vinpearland)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé cáp treo + tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG

Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu/ máy bay khứ hồi
Thông tin hướng dẫn:  
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    
TOUR NHA TRANG: NHA TRANG MIỀN CÁT TRẮNG - NẮNG VÀNG

Mã tour: NTDMB3D
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE
Giá tour :Big Grin: u lich Nha Trang | Tour tu chon | NHA TRANG MIEN CAT TRANG NANG VANG

Ngày 01:KHU DU LỊCH DIAMOND BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng Xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại ga/ sân bay Nha Trang, đưa quý khách dùng điểm sáng tại Nhà hàng.
Xe đưa quý khách tham quan và tắm biển tại khu du lịch Diamond bay - Nơi diễn ra cuộc thi hoa hậu Hoàn Vũ 2008, với quần thể du lịch tuyệt đẹp gồm nhiều loại hình nghỉ dưỡng và vui chơi giải trí. Quý khách tham quan khu Làng Quê Việt Nam với Giếng nước, cây rơm, bụi tre đậm sắc quê Hương Việt Nam, tham quan “Vườn chim thú” với Quần thể các loài chim thú quý hiếm: Đà điểu Châu Phi, Đại bàng Châu Úc, Công trắng, Hươu sao, Bồ Nông, Khỉ, Vượn … sẽ mang lại cho Du khách nhiều khám phá thú vị. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trong khu du lịch và các trò chơi trên biển : Nhảy dù, Lặn biển… (Chi phí tự túc). Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Nhũ Tiên . Chiều: quý khách về lại Nha Trang, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. Sau khi dùng cơm tối, quý khách tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG BIỂN ĐẢO (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa quý khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Trên đường đến Hòn Mun, quý khách ngắm Hòn Tằm và Hòn Một. Đến Hòn Mun - nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển Đông Nam Á. Tại đây có nhiều dịch vụ biển và khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính và dịch vụ lặn biển (chi phí tự túc)…Quý khách tự do tắm biển, và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Quý khách Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển . Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. Nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối, quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.    

Ngày 03:NHA TRANG - TẮM BÙN (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan Long Sơn Tự, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….về khách sạn trả phòng, ăn trưa. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách đến khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng tháp bà.
với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng. 15h30: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
17h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình    
Chú ý    Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình    

Bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (4 bữa phụ và 8 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé các trò chơi tại Diamonbay, Vé tắm bùn khoáng tập thể
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG

Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu khứ hồi: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Sài Gòn
Thông tin hướng dẫn:  
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

